# Topics > Applications > AI in education >  PAL3 (Personal Assistant for Life Long Learning), USC Institute for Creative Technologies, Playa Vista, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - USC Institute for Creative Technologies

Home page - ict.usc.edu/prototypes/personal-assistant-for-life-long-learning-pal3

----------


## Airicist

PAL3: Personal Assistant for Lifelong Learning Video

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> PAL 3 is a system for delivering engaging and accessible education via mobile devices. It is designed to provide on-the-job training and support lifelong learning and ongoing assessment.
> 
> This project is a collaboration between ICT, Arizona State University and the University of Memphis and is funded by the Office of Naval Research.

----------

